# Trivia 4/2



## luckytrim (Apr 2, 2019)

trivia 4/2
DID YOU KNOW...
On the series, ’Scrubs’, actress Aloma Wright played a nurse  named “LaVerne”,
and then she played a nurse named “Shirley”.

1. On television, what was the name of J. R. Ewing's wife at  South Fork?
2. In the medical world, what is 'tussis' more commonly known  as?
3. Gravlax or gravlaks is a traditional Norwegian dish made  from what kind
of fish?
  a. - Arctic Char
  b. - Shark
  c. - Cod
  d. - Salmon
4. Do You recall the name of the Coffee heiress who was  murdered along with
Sharon Tate and others ?
5. Which of these entertainers lived the longest  ?
  a. - Jack Benny
  b. - Bob Hope
  c. - George Burns
  d. - Eddie Albert
6. 4840 square yards = 1 ...... what ?
7. Strange Words are these ;
What is a RHOMBUS ?
8. There are five buildings that are so large, they have their  own ZIP code. 
Four of them are the White House, the Empire State Building,  the Willis 
(Sears) Tower, and the Focus on the Family Campus. What is the  fifth 
building that has its own ZIP code?
  a.- Pentagon
  b. - Dodger Stadium
  c. - Trump International Hotel and Tower
  d. - Chrysler Building

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
After almost three years of fighting, the USA and the British  signed the
Treaty of Versailles, ending the War of 1812.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sue Ellen
2. a Cough
3. - d
4. Abigail Folger
5. - b *
6. Acre
7. a four-sided figure with four equal sides. **
8. - b
* Bob Hope lived 100 years and three months, a month and a  half longer than
Georg Burns, Eddie Albert, 99 years, Eddie Albert, 80  years
** A square is actually a special type of rhombus that also  has right angles 
in it. So, every four-sided figure with four equal sides is a  rhombus, but 
only four-sided figures with four equal sides and four right  angles are 
squares.

CRAP !!
They signed the Treaty of Ghent !
The two sides agreed that no borders should change and that  nothing like
this should ever happen again. The Americans made no further  attempt to take
Canada by force and focused again on westward expansion. The  British then
sent all of their regulars to Europe to ensure the final  defeat of Napoleon.


----------

